# javax.comm ?



## Oli (10. Dez 2007)

Hi,

um mit dem serial port reden zu können benötige ich die javax.comm lib. Auf der Sun Seite bekommt man da aber nur Versionen für Linux und Solaris.

Wie funzt das dann mit nem Windows Rechner?


Grüße Oli


----------



## tuxedo (10. Dez 2007)

Siehe:

- Suchfunktion des Forums
- www.rxtx.org

Mit den Infos solltest du in 5min zum Ziel kommen. Beispielprogramm inklusive.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Oli (10. Dez 2007)

Hi,

beim download von "rxtx-2.1-7-bins-r2.zip (Final)" bekomme ich ein beschädigtes zip-File...
Gibt´s auch andere Packages? 

Grüße Oli


----------



## tuxedo (10. Dez 2007)

Dann solltest du's nochmal probieren:

http://rxtx.qbang.org/pub/rxtx/rxtx-2.1-7-bins-r2.zip

Weil bei mir lässt sich die File problemlos entpacken (hab winrar benutzt).

- Alex


----------

